# IPP printer access without CUPS?



## mjkerpan (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this possible? Realistically, I just want to access printers that are hosted by another machine in the house which is running Linux and using CUPS as its' print system. Is there any way to be a simple client to a printer shared via IPP without adding yet another subsystem? Everything I've seen seems to indicate I'm out of luck, but I's rather double check with people who are smarter than me, first.


----------



## Oko (Jun 6, 2009)

Assuming that you do not want to write your own client for the printer server which speaks Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) your best bet is to read the documentation for CUPS and learn how to turn on legacy LPD (printing protocol) on your CUPS server which runs on your Linux machine. Then you can just use FreeBSD own LPD spooling system which speaks LPD protocol. 

http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sam.html#8_2


If your printer is network ready chances are (99%) that it does speaks LPD protocol (I would like to see network ready printer which doesn't speak LPD)
You can just directly connect printer to network and use it from FreeBSD. 
Most network ready printers also speak IPP out of box because of CUPS.


----------

